# Rick Santorum declares war on pornography: Says he'll ban it if elected Prez



## LouDAgreat (Mar 16, 2012)

> Rick Santorum is declaring a war? on porn.
> 
> The Republican presidential candidate and staunch social conservative wants to ban hard-core pornography. He calls it "toxic to marriages and relationships" in a new statement posted on his official website.
> 
> ...





And this guy says Obama takes away our freedoms. lol


----------



## Bishop (Mar 16, 2012)

1: can't do (doesn't have power)

2: loses most of American male population in votes

3: loss in lotion sales could be detrimental to economy


----------



## Koppachino (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't even think he could. Either way, he just secured his loss.


----------



## Nymph Goddess (Mar 16, 2012)

Politicians are hilarious.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 16, 2012)

All the wankers aren't going to vote for him now...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 16, 2012)

Well he just lost my vote (even though I am Canadian [you jelly bro])


----------



## Bishop (Mar 16, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Well it just lost my vote (even though I am Canadian [you syrup bro])



fixed


----------



## Santí (Mar 16, 2012)

Banning porn is the WORST possible thing you can do for children ages 12-16.

They can't control their boners yet. What are they going to do? Walk around with wood in their pants all day?


----------



## dream (Mar 16, 2012)

He'll never get my vote now.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2012)

No no, they're obviously going to lower the legal marrying age to twelve. You know, like when Jesus was young!


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 16, 2012)

Party of small government at its finest


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 16, 2012)

Ayatollah Santorum wants to control what you view online. 

How can anyone with a brain support this Orwellian bullshit?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 16, 2012)

**


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 16, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Ayatollah Santorum wants to control what you view online.
> 
> How can anyone with a brain support this Orwellian bullshit?


 

Because he is not catering to people who have a brain


----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 16, 2012)

And the sound of a thousand Snatorum supporters went "Fuck That Shit!"


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 16, 2012)

> Santorum points to a "wealth of research" showing pornography causes  "profound brain changes in both children and adults," and rips President  Obama for not doing enough.



I bet I could find more data to back up religion causing "profound brain changes" than pornography.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 16, 2012)

You think with the GOP's behind-the-scenes sexcapades this is gonna fly?  They're goes most of the base right there.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 16, 2012)

Keep digging your grave sir.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 16, 2012)

I get it now how silly of me he is pushing for more teen pregnancy, STDs spreading and lets not forget those who cant hold it in any longer rape. This guy is legit.


----------



## lacey (Mar 16, 2012)

Have fun with all those lost votes.


----------



## Darc (Mar 16, 2012)

This guy is almost as funny as Bush, _almost_.


----------



## Disquiet (Mar 16, 2012)

I'd argue that the societal demonisation of sexuality and expressions thereof is a far bigger problem - and the root cause of most of the issues he could raise re: porn in the first place - but I expect he wouldn't agree.

Surely he has to know how unpopular this anti-porn business is. If he does, then I guess it's kind of refreshing that he speaks his mind on it anyway instead of pretending for the sake of votes; of course, it's also quite possible that he's just alarmingly detached from reality.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 16, 2012)

He probably did that speech after doing some some good blow.


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 16, 2012)

Porn is obviously one of the most pressing issues in America. Economy, wars, infrastructure...nope, gotta stop that porn!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 16, 2012)

Fapping is second nature like eating after all


----------



## Superstars (Mar 16, 2012)

Coteaz said:


> Porn is obviously one of the most pressing issues in America. Economy, wars, infrastructure...nope, gotta stop that porn!



This.^

Mr. Santorum, please war on getting the economy back in order first. THEN all this stuff you can axe. I do agree the porn industry being worth billions is tragic but more important things gotta be handled first.


----------



## Huntress (Mar 16, 2012)

Superstars said:


> This.^
> 
> Mr. Santorum please war on getting the economy back in order first. THEN all this stuff you can axe. *I do agree the porn industry being worth billions is tragic *but more important things gotta be handled first.



actually, thanks to the vast selection of free porn available online, the porn industry has been having alot of financial difficulties for awhile now.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2012)

I can imagine his campaign staff doing a collective facepalm. I know a long-standing worry has been his tendency to say really stupid shit, and it has been somewhat a priority to avoid having him comment on social issues.
It's because he's so far out there he'd sabotage his own campaign.


----------



## TSC (Mar 16, 2012)

This is fucking hilarious.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Mar 16, 2012)

I seriously don't get how the Republican's don't ax this guy.

Let's look at  a moment shall we?

_Economic policy: 
"Republicans emphasize the role of free markets and individual achievement."_  Pornography exists in the commercial market (in fact it has _driven_ certain areas of the market to develop).  If the market would not stand for it to exist, then (most) pornography wouldn't exist.

_Seperation of Powers: 
"Many contemporary Republicans voice support of strict constructionism ... that the Constitution should be interpreted narrowly and as close to the original intent as possible."_  The constitution doesn't grant the federal government power to censure the Internet (or other publications) based on content.  And in fact it strongly (via the 1st amendment) discourages the process of censure.

_"Many Republicans believe in a more robust version of federalism with greater limitations placed upon federal power."  _If the states wanted to ban pornography, it should be a states right issue.


Those are just at-a-glance areas where this flies in the face with common Republican philosophies.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 16, 2012)

He could never do this                                    .


----------



## Stunna (Mar 16, 2012)

Loss has been secured.


----------



## Illairen (Mar 16, 2012)

How can I continue to take the US seriously when they consider this guy a worthy presidential candidate?


----------



## Danchou (Mar 16, 2012)

Rick Santorum knows what's good and bad for you.

Such a concerned, compassionate, great leader.


----------



## Distance (Mar 16, 2012)

Basically, he wants to increase unemployment.


----------



## On and On (Mar 16, 2012)

Cubey got a problem with the gays 

Still Santorum. If he won I would leave the country, and I'm not even bluffing or exaggerating. Good thing it's an astronomical impossibility.


----------



## Glued (Mar 16, 2012)

Its like the Republicans want the democrats to win.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 16, 2012)

Ben Grimm said:


> Its like the Republicans want the democrats to win.



Maybe they do. As things stand there are a lot of problems that will take time to fix. It is better to let the other party receive bad PR then when the situation is salvageable swoop in and claim all of the credit.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 16, 2012)

As if banning it was even possible, silly Santorum



Bishop said:


> 3: loss in lotion sales could be detrimental to economy



 times infinity


----------



## Raiden (Mar 16, 2012)

YES SAVE ME FROM MYSELF .

Santorum just a few more GOP votes.

Expect Romney to sweep him in older Republican men.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Mar 16, 2012)

Well he won't be seeing the oval office anytime soon.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 16, 2012)

I'll admit I am a republican but Santorum is such an embarrassment. Dude just give Rom the nomination already and lets get to the election. Although I will say Barry picked my Tar Heels to win the NCAA title, so I have to give him at least a little dap.


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh, man. That is hilarious!

This guy sounds like my Grandma...I guess there's a good reason for that. 

Banning porn...rofl, is this guy high? I think that hairstyle and goofy pic confirms his reefer madness.

Hey...btw, what's the definition of Santorum? That's how he got into the national spotlight.


----------



## Ruby Tuesday (Mar 16, 2012)

but ... but then what would we masturbate to?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 16, 2012)

*  Rick Santorum declares war on pornography: Says he'll ban it if elected Prez

*  Rick Santorum officially ended his political career.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 16, 2012)

Illairen said:


> How can I continue to take the US seriously when they consider this guy a worthy presidential candidate?



Nothing about him is reflective of independents or Democrats.

Republicans hardly like him either. He was at the bottom of the polls for most of the primary.

But he's the only conservative alternative to Mitt Romney.

Newt twice failed to shake off his scandalous past.


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 16, 2012)

Bishop said:


> 1: can't do (doesn't have power)
> 
> 2: loses most of American male population in votes
> 
> 3: loss in lotion sales could be detrimental to economy



You pretty much summed it up. Though I would like to add not to underestimate the female audience for porn. 

The other thing that America's got going for it right now is the decline in traditional religion, which a thoughtless twit like him might have used to guilt-trip and bludgeon past generations into agreeing to lock themselves into an age of sexual frustration, which is far more detrimental to society than porn will ever be.


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 16, 2012)

Bishop said:


> 1: can't do (doesn't have power)
> 
> 2: loses most of American male population in votes
> 
> 3: loss in lotion sales could be detrimental to economy




He'll lost more than the male votes. Most of my female friends watch porn as well.


----------



## Chessmaster (Mar 16, 2012)

Sant? said:


> Banning porn is the WORST possible thing you can do for children ages 12-16.
> 
> They can't control their boners yet. What are they going to do? Walk around with wood in their pants all day?



I dunno maybe get the real thing. gee whiz 
Santorum 4 prez


----------



## RedZ1900 (Mar 16, 2012)

Goddamn big government politicians. Get the hell out of our pants. Ban this ban that, fuck you.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 16, 2012)

Chessmaster said:


> I dunno maybe get the real thing. gee whiz
> Santorum 4 prez



I can see your point with this (porn has undoubtedly warped the brains of many in what sex should be like and what it really is like, plus it makes people addicted to sex), however, your points would cause casual sex to go up, which increases babies, which will in fact almost guarantee the legality of society paying for contraception.

Not to mention many CVSs will shut down as their bread and butter is the CVS lotion with cocoa butter along with the nonscented napkins (which is currently on sale for.69 cents)


----------



## Whirlpool (Mar 16, 2012)

That bastard! 

Kill him with fire!

Child masturbation decreases by 67.9%

Child sex increases by 67.9% 



Would love if he became president and was alone all night with a raging boner 

Who cares anyway, i'm sure it won't extend to Ireland 

....

Will it?


----------



## Kahvehane (Mar 16, 2012)

There is no way he'd manage to push that through.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 16, 2012)

President Goobang said:


> Nothing about him is reflective of independents or Democrats.
> 
> Republicans hardly like him either. He was at the bottom of the polls for most of the primary.
> 
> ...



What about Ron Paul?

Edit: Nevermind...


----------



## TSC (Mar 16, 2012)

Ruby Tuesday said:


> but ... but then what would we masturbate to?



To Him. Rick want everyone to masturbate to his greatness as oppose to people with two round melons on their chest.

The bastard.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2012)

You should only get erections if you intend to procreate.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Mar 16, 2012)

This is hilarious, he should know by know that most of the social stances that he takes on certain subjects only diminish his electability.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 16, 2012)

_The death of one, the bread of the other._

-Swedish proverb

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vn_haOwj4FE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Oturan (Mar 16, 2012)

he's definitely not getting my vote


----------



## God (Mar 16, 2012)

This confirms that Paul should be the only Republican candidate running against the Bams in November.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 16, 2012)

Cubey said:


> This confirms that Paul should be the only Republican candidate running against the Bams in November.


This also confirms that you have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Kunoichiwa (Mar 16, 2012)

So basically he wants to censor certain material based on if it is meant to be sexually stimulating. Where is the line between porn and not porn? What about freedom of speech or press? I think this bill will never pass.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 17, 2012)

The resemblance is uncanny...


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 17, 2012)

Santorum has said stupider shit than this.  

I'm not even American but I worry if this moron actually gets elected.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 17, 2012)

Americans need to take back their country or kick these idiots out of office pronto.


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 17, 2012)

what's next, sex is only allowed if you wear a protective hat along with 3 layers of condoms?


----------



## Kaix (Mar 17, 2012)

Rick Santorum is not very good at getting elected. He may be more human than plastic Mitt, and less damaged than Newt, and not a Libertarian in disguise like Ron, but at the end of the day every third word from his mouth alienates large portions of voters. I wish he would shut up because he is making Christians look bad. There always seems to be at least one person who cannot do something right and ruins it for the rest of us. I wouldn't be surprised if he started promising laws to allow impromptu stonings of anyone suspected of breaking Christian law, regardless of their faith or lack there of. He may be in the public eye, but I assure you that he is not representing Christianity.


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 17, 2012)

It will be prohibition all over again.

People will be making usb collections and stuffing them in their work boots. Occupational injury rates will soar due to people viewing outlawed content on their work stations. Men will die from crazy porn viewing marathons.

It will be pure chaos.


----------



## God (Mar 17, 2012)

Mintaka said:


> This also confirms that you have no idea what you are talking about.



Pretty sure I know more than you or everyone else simply because I'm better than everyone


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 17, 2012)

Someone put a bullet in this fascist.


----------



## Samavarti (Mar 17, 2012)

> "America is suffering a pandemic of harm from pornography," the former Pennsylvania senator writes. "It contributes to misogyny and violence against women. It is a contributing factor to prostitution and sex trafficking."


Why try to find real solutions to misogyny and prostitution, when you can just ban pornography?


----------



## Dolohov27 (Mar 17, 2012)

Lol good luck with that one.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 17, 2012)

Sant? said:


> Banning porn is the WORST possible thing you can do for children ages 12-16.
> 
> They can't control their boners yet. What are they going to do? Walk around with wood in their pants all day?



What do you think they did before the internet? They'll just use their imagination.

I think there's nothing _inherently_ wrong with banning porn. Most people would just switch back to masturbating to playboy models (or male alternatives); there's no need for a close up on the genitals to have a good time. Porn has a tendency to give young boys and girls a very bizarre image of sexuality; in older people, porn, due to its currently extraordinary availability (always a click away), can cause addiction... And well, I think it's silly to see it as a form of freedom of expression.

Banning porn outright may not be the right way to go about it -- but for example making it mandatory to ask (opt-in) your internet service provider for access to pornographic content would be a good thing.




			
				Nikushimi said:
			
		

> Someone put a bullet in this fascist.


Really? :/


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 17, 2012)

You do realize Playboy is suffering from bankruptcy issues and it will fall under the banning of porn law as well there is a thing called softcore.

Point is you cant censor the world, what next banning curse words? 

It is just silly.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 17, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> You do realize Playboy is suffering from bankruptcy issues and it will fall under the banning of porn law as well there is a thing called softcore.
> 
> Point is you cant censor the world, what next banning curse words?
> 
> It is just silly.


Child pornography is banned/"censored". So it is of course possible. Also, my guess is that it would be perfectly fine to keep some erotic material which isn't pornography -- I believe playboy fits that criterion (besides, it stands to reason that it would solve playboy's bankruptcy issues... Duh.)

Regardless, as I have already explained, requesting people to opt-in with their ISP for pornographic content is feasible. It would be beneficial in terms of child protection, addiction, etc. And it would allow those interested to keep on viewing all the porn they want without restriction.

What's wrong with that?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 17, 2012)

impersonal said:


> Child pornography is banned/"censored". So it is of course possible. Also, my guess is that it would be perfectly fine to keep some erotic material which isn't pornography -- I believe playboy fits that criterion (besides, it stands to reason that it would solve playboy's bankruptcy issues... Duh.)
> 
> Regardless, as I have already explained, requesting people to opt-in with their ISP for pornographic content is feasible. It would be beneficial in terms of child protection, addiction, etc. And it would allow those interested to keep on viewing all the porn they want without restriction.
> 
> What's wrong with that?


Nothing is wrong with that except you can do this with filters on your computer. He is driving an agenda that makes no sense and blaming porn for it which is not the case and I am pretty sure porn isnt the only thing on his list to ban from the net it is just his first victim if elected.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 17, 2012)

He's gonna lose a lot of votes.


----------



## impersonal (Mar 17, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Nothing is wrong with that except you can do this with filters on your computer.


Not really. Nothing comes close to filtering the connection itself. The main risk is to have ISPs filter more than just porn -- but I believe it is worth the risk, if tightly controlled (=making the complete list of what's filtered publicly accessible).


Huey Freeman said:


> He is driving an agenda that makes no sense and blaming porn for it which is not the case and I am pretty sure porn isnt the only thing on his list to ban from the net it is just his first victim if elected.


Of course the man is crazy, insane, delirious on most things. But proposing more control on porn is, I think, a good thing.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 17, 2012)

Declaring war on the oldest industry on the planet is a really stupid move.


----------



## Roman (Mar 17, 2012)

That's Rick trying to win more and more support from evangelical extremists. Little does everyone know that Rick is in fact a closet masturbator.


----------



## emROARS (Mar 17, 2012)

he just lost at least half his votes. Well done.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 17, 2012)

I think it would be a boon for the entertainment industry if he became president.


----------



## Whirlpool (Mar 17, 2012)

impersonal said:


> What do you think they did before the internet? They'll just use their imagination.



It's pretty fucking difficult though, since your used to porn


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 17, 2012)

Well he's got my vote!


----------



## Karsh (Mar 17, 2012)

I actually wonder if a santorum supporter would care about his ideas of banning pornography at this point


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 17, 2012)

Porn titans not worried about Rick Santorum banning their business



> Rick Santorum has made a campaign promise to bar "hardcore pornography" from American websites, magazines and television, but industry giants who produce much of the nation's porn aren't worried that the crusading candidate will stop the multibillion dollar industry from churning out the next "Deep Throat."
> 
> "I don't see a danger," Michael Lucas, New York's largest producer of gay adult films, told Yahoo News. "There's no danger that he will be the Republican Party nominee."
> 
> ...


----------



## Roman (Mar 17, 2012)

Karsh said:


> I actually wonder if a santorum supporter would care about his ideas of banning pornography at this point



Considering most Santorum supporters are devout christians and evangelicals, I think they would care about his ideas of banning it, and they most likely think it's a good thing that he intends to do it.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 17, 2012)

He is hilariously out of touch with reality


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 17, 2012)

impersonal said:


> I think there's nothing _inherently_ wrong with banning porn. Most people would just switch back to masturbating to playboy models (or male alternatives); there's no need for a close up on the genitals to have a good time.



Porn
Alcohol
Movies
Music
Theater
Stand-up comedy

What do they have in common?

There's really no NEED for any of them.

You can't argue in favour of banning something using "it's not necessary" as an argument. There are lots of unecessary things in this world. You'd have to ban all of them.



impersonal said:


> Porn has a tendency to give young boys and girls a very bizarre image of sexuality; in older people, porn, due to its currently extraordinary availability (always a click away), can cause addiction... And well, I think it's silly to see it as a form of freedom of expression.



To combat any potential "bizarre images of sexuality" all you have to do is promote better sexual education, perhaps by showing educational and realistic pornography in schools.

Alcohol can also cause addiction yet it is not banned.

As for whether or not it is freedom of expression, well YES IT IS. Unless you want to argue that it ceases to express something if it contains sex.


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 17, 2012)

Pornography is an industry, and as an industry it provides jobs. Santorum is saying he wants to kill jobs for actors/actresses, cameramen, directors, planners, screenwriters, video editors, distributors, and marketers? Why, that's a whole lot of jobs you're killing.

Also, the internet shall rise once again and show the man his strength.


----------



## Roman (Mar 17, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> Pornography is an industry, and as an industry it provides jobs. Santorum is saying he wants to kill jobs for actors/actresses, cameramen, directors, planners, screenwriters, video editors, distributors, and marketers? Why, that's a whole lot of jobs you're killing.
> 
> Also, the internet shall rise once again and show the man his strength.



The funny thing is how he could say piracy has the same effect and he wants to put a stop to that for sake of preserving jobs


----------



## impersonal (Mar 17, 2012)

Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> You can't argue in favour of banning something using "it's not necessary" as an argument. There are lots of unecessary things in this world. You'd have to ban all of them.


Not being necessary is a _prerequisite_. How you managed to not comprehend that, I don't know.



Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> To combat any potential "bizarre images of sexuality" all you have to do is promote better sexual education, perhaps by showing educational and realistic pornography in schools.


Or, you know, impose filters so that children are not exposed to extraordinary amounts of sex without their parents approving. Right now it's extremely difficult for parents to control this -- kids can get around parental filters.

As I explained earlier, making it "opt-in", at the ISP level, to get access to porn makes a significant amount sense. It has very few drawbacks and obvious advantages. Sure, kids will still find ways, like they used to get a hold of playboy magazines, but the exposure time would decrease, and this would in turn affect the nature of porn production.



Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki said:


> As for whether or not it is freedom of expression, well YES IT IS. Unless you want to argue that it ceases to express something if it contains sex.


That's ridiculous. When's the last time you watched a porn movie that expressed an opinion?

Freedom of expression is important, and tons of things that contain sex express something. But none of them are pornographic. People don't masturbate to modern art, biology textbooks and whatnot, even when it's about penises and vaginas.

Freedom of expression must be protected. However, not all things that contain "information" in one form or another constitute freedom of expression. False advertisement is banned (and advertisement in general is regulated), copyright infringement is banned, child pornography is banned, different forms of violation of privacy are banned, etc.

There may be plenty of arguments against the opt-in solution I described. But you're saying that "Too big for her tight ass 6" should be protected as a means of expulsion, sorry, expression. That's not a very good argument, in my opinion. If you're going to do that, you might as well claim that fast food is a means of culinary expression and should be protected as such -- they're using harmful chemicals? Well, it's their constitutional right! ...Nonsense.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 17, 2012)

That's a stupid idea, because ultimately the ISPs have no place in playing nanny. It's the parents' responsibility at the end of the day to keep their kids from accessing adult content. What's more is that it is clear violation of a net neutral policy, and a slippery slope into prohibiting other content or websites. 



> Freedom of expression is important, and tons of things that contain sex express something. But none of them are pornographic. People don't masturbate to modern art, biology textbooks and whatnot, even when it's about penises and vaginas.



You don't know this.



> That's ridiculous. When's the last time you watched a porn movie that expressed an opinion?



It's an expression of sexuality among adults.



> Freedom of expression must be protected. However, not all things that contain "information" in one form or another constitute freedom of expression. False advertisement is banned, copyright infringement is banned, child pornography is banned, different forms of violation of privacy are banned, etc.



CP is banned because a child cannot give consent, False advertisement is banned because you cannot claim a product contains or can do something it cannot, such as "snake oil salesmen" of the old days. Copyright infringement is a matter of intellectual property. The fact is adult pornography is a form of expression, performed by a party of consenting adults, and should be protected as such. Parenting is an active and continuous effort, and it is the parents that have the responsibility from shielding their children from content they find offensive, not the ISPs. What you're proposing is a shortsighted, and ultimately harmful idea.


----------



## hehey (Mar 17, 2012)

Impossible.... you might be able to get rid of it from teh internet but in the era of flashdrives and easily burnable dvds and stuff youd only create an unstoppable black market, how would such a thing be enforced?


----------



## Bishop (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 17, 2012)

impersonal said:


> Or, you know, impose filters so that children are not exposed to extraordinary amounts of sex without their parents approving. Right now it's extremely difficult for parents to control this -- kids can get around parental filters.
> 
> As I explained earlier, making it "opt-in", at the ISP level, to get access to porn makes a significant amount sense. It has very few drawbacks and obvious advantages. Sure, kids will still find ways, like they used to get a hold of playboy magazines, but the exposure time would decrease, and this would in turn affect the nature of porn production.



Well. The only possible damaging effect of this, which is what you said, is that their idea of what sex is is wrong. They get the wrong idea. Yes?

Then the best method to counter this is to show what sex really IS.

Trying to prevent people from seeing what sex ISN'T requires some serious nanny behavior from the government and ISPs.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 17, 2012)

impersonal said:


> Of course the man is crazy, insane, delirious on most things. But proposing more control on porn is, I think, a good thing.



I don't think porn needs to be controlled anymore than it is, 2 or more consenting adults doing sexual acts it is their business and if anyone wants to see then let them.

The opt in thing is stupid,  sex isn't something that children need to be protected from.  I don't see how it is considered worse to be viewed than violent act.  Sex when done right doesn't kill, when done right it is pleasurable, natural and very healthy.  While violence causes pain, injury, perminant damage and death.

Children need to be educated about sex not hidden from it, if the parents feel it is ok for kids to view sex, porn etc it is their call.  Keep the age of consent yes since we can't do any better but lets not treat it as something as bad as violence.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 17, 2012)

All hail Ayatollah Santorum....


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 17, 2012)

Talon. said:


> All hail Ayatollah Santorum....


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Mar 17, 2012)

lol how can idiots vote for this guy?


----------



## Bishop (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Bishop (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Bishop (Mar 17, 2012)

This Explains Everything...


----------



## Soul (Mar 17, 2012)

Now that's sad.
Poor idiot; he just lost.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 17, 2012)

Guys who think he has lost over this:

You really think Obama will defend porn on the campaign trail?

You really think Obama will accept donations from the porn industry?

The people this would lose him votes from either never were gonna vote for him anyway or will never hear about this or care about Obama being a weak liberal Muslim ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) more than they do about their porn.

The people who do like this meanwhile will get excited and fired up about it.

Seriously, Obama isn't going to campaign on the right to have an interracial cream-pie.


----------



## dr_shadow (Mar 17, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Guys who think he has lost over this:
> 
> You really think Obama will defend porn on the campaign trail?
> 
> ...



He's a gay Nazi Communist Muslim. Get your facts right.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 17, 2012)

mr_shadow said:


> He's a gay Nazi Communist Muslim. Get your facts right.



no he is a White hating Gay Nazi Atheist Communist Muslim.  Need to be 100% accurate here if you quote the idiots on the far right


----------



## God (Mar 17, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Guys who think he has lost over this:
> 
> You really think Obama will defend porn on the campaign trail?
> 
> ...



Obama not campaigning on porn does not mean Santorum did not just lose a ton of votes b opening his dubfuck mouth yet again.

Also you are a racist right-wing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), kindly fuck off.


----------



## Ippy (Mar 17, 2012)

Obama doesn't have to say a damn thing.  He simply has to let Santorum open his trap.

All of this is moot, since Santorum still has to get past Romney.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2012)

How the fuck do you declare war on porn?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 17, 2012)

Cubey said:


> Obama not campaigning on porn does not mean Santorum did not just lose a ton of votes b opening his dubfuck mouth yet again.
> 
> Also you are a racist right-wing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), kindly fuck off.



That was a  parody of what the right calls him, dipshit.


----------



## God (Mar 17, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> That was a  parody of what the right calls him, dipshit.



You didn't make it clear enough 

In that case, you are not a racist, right-wing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), kindly stay


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 17, 2012)

the biggest porn consumers in the US are conservative states.


----------



## Kaix (Mar 17, 2012)

The sad thing is he is a serious candidate for anything. I'm uncomfortable with him being in charge of a flippin' bowl of jello let alone the presidency.


----------



## Kunoichiwa (Mar 17, 2012)

Obama doesn't have to defend porn or accept the porn industry's help for this comment to hurt Santorum.

Conservatives already have a hard time getting the support of young people, so how many you men would not like the idea of porn being banned.

I am against porn and even I think banning it is a slippery slope to censorship and lack or personal freedoms.

He is disrespecting state's right to decide if they want to ban porn, and he is also trying to increase government control on people by choosing what even adults can look at. I think he might lose some conservatives' support over this, but maybe a branch of Christians will support him and he'll be another Bush. 

I am a Christian, but I can't stand Christians who think that they have a right to tell non-Christians what to do. No wonder people think we have a holier-than-thou attitude and that we're nosy.


----------



## Jakeirako (Mar 17, 2012)

Yea Rick you keep digging that grave a little deeper.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 18, 2012)

He lost my vote


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 18, 2012)

The internet says good luck to you sir, cause its not going to happen.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> the biggest porn consumers in the US are conservative states.



Of interracial porn too if you can believe that!


----------



## carcinoGeneticist (Mar 18, 2012)

Ahahahahaha.

Shows what kind of president he'd be.

"SIR THEY'RE GOING TO BOMB THE STATUE OF LIBERTY, 
WHAT DO WE DO?"

"Stop this, can't this wait until I'm done banning porn?"

My god, worry about something that's actually a threat.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2012)

He just can't shut up! He's sabotaging his own campaign with this shit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 18, 2012)

He should have save this little comment for when he is in office and asked about Iraqs WMD like Bush


----------



## Frostman (Mar 18, 2012)

Go ahead Rick, banning it is just going to make me want it even more.


----------



## Lord of Fire (Mar 18, 2012)

EvilMoogle said:


> Party of small government at its finest



He is just one guy in the GOP making comments like this makes it seem like your  naive or shows you have some type of bias toward the party I disagree with Rick non of the candidates really are true republicans its something i don't  like but have to live with.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2012)

Mitt Romney is a true Republican, at least when he is genuine to his ideals (well, that's hard to define isn't it?), it's just that the GOP is too insane to recognize that since they co-opted the Tea Party. Jon Huntsman was a "true" Republican too!


----------



## HawkMan (Mar 19, 2012)

I bet Mitt Romney knows the owners of the Tea Party too,


----------



## God (Mar 19, 2012)

huntsman wasn't nearly as bad as santorum and jegus christ, gingbitch


----------



## The Red Gil (Mar 19, 2012)

So he basically removed himself from contention, then?


----------



## Chessmaster (Mar 19, 2012)

The Red Gil said:


> So he basically removed himself from contention, then?


I thought he already was removed. I mean the mitten is just gonna squeeze through.


----------



## danicura (Mar 20, 2012)

Chessmaster said:


> I thought he already was removed. I mean the mitten is just gonna squeeze through.



Speaking of squeezing through...

Sex ed teachers should teach the definition of Santorum:

santorum (san-TOR-um) n.
   1. The frothy mixture of lube and fecal matter
      that is sometimes the by-product of anal sex.


----------



## Lmao (Mar 21, 2012)

In short he'll never be elected.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Mar 21, 2012)

Ino Yamanaka said:


> He lost my vote



I was just about to say the same.


----------



## Kunoichiwa (Mar 21, 2012)

I have one response.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zb4XwCs0lh8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 22, 2012)

He's always on about freedom, but fails to see that he wants to take it away. 





I knew he was an idiot, but dang.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Mar 22, 2012)

What an idiot. He should follow Japan's lead since they have a healthy perspective on sex (minus the extreme shit). You hardly ever hear about rape and sexual assault cases there because their culture promotes sexual expression rather than place crazy restrictions...


----------



## perman07 (Mar 22, 2012)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> What an idiot. He should follow Japan's lead since they have a healthy perspective on sex (minus the extreme shit). You hardly ever hear about rape and sexual assault cases there because their culture promotes sexual expression rather than place crazy restrictions...


They do have separate carriages for women on trains though since women apparently get groped too much on shared carriages. And they have some of the weirdest porn out there. Japan is not my go-to-example of a healthy sexual culture


----------



## reiyel (Mar 22, 2012)

Namikaze Minato Flash said:


> What an idiot. He should follow Japan's lead since they have a healthy perspective on sex (minus the extreme shit). You hardly ever hear about rape and sexual assault cases there because their culture promotes sexual expression rather than place crazy restrictions...


Uh no, you rarely hear about rape in Japan partly because they have a strong culture of "she must have asked for it somehow by not being dressed properly/respectuous (read:submissive) enough/doing stuff like daring to go out of her house at night". I knew a girl who was raped in Japan by her ex-boyfriend she had broken up with earlier because he was getting abusive and the cops refused to believe her because she wasn't bleeding and beaten up and basically that had to mean she was being a backstabbing female trying to get the poor guy in trouble and besides as her boyfriend he had a right to unrestrained pussy and so it wasn't _real _rape, it was his due. Note, she had no reason to lie to me as I knew none of the participants, wasn't in Japan, and the story was over two years old by then.

On the other side you also have the fact that a lot of japanese men view sex with an actual woman like a chore because all the responsibility for the pleasure their girlfriend feels is on them, seeing as the girl is pretty much supposed to lie there and let him do whatever, and that's way stressful. Plus they also have a culture of "staying late at work to show how motivated you are/don't go home before the boss!" and so most salarymen get home and just crash into bed. Japan has one of the lowest satisfaction levels worldwide regarding sex. I think that's why they have so much porn, really. XD They need to get off SOMEHOW.


----------



## skins (Mar 22, 2012)

This guy is epic fail of the most giant proportions.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Mar 22, 2012)

reiyel said:


> Uh no, you rarely hear about rape in Japan partly because they have a strong culture of "she must have asked for it somehow by not being dressed properly/respectuous (read:submissive) enough/doing stuff like daring to go out of her house at night". I knew a girl who was raped in Japan by her ex-boyfriend she had broken up with earlier because he was getting abusive and the cops refused to believe her because she wasn't bleeding and beaten up and basically that had to mean she was being a backstabbing female trying to get the poor guy in trouble and besides as her boyfriend he had a right to unrestrained pussy and so it wasn't _real _rape, it was his due. Note, she had no reason to lie to me as I knew none of the participants, wasn't in Japan, and the story was over two years old by then.
> 
> On the other side you also have the fact that a lot of japanese men view sex with an actual woman like a chore because all the responsibility for the pleasure their girlfriend feels is on them, seeing as the girl is pretty much supposed to lie there and let him do whatever, and that's way stressful. Plus they also have a culture of "staying late at work to show how motivated you are/don't go home before the boss!" and so most salarymen get home and just crash into bed. Japan has one of the lowest satisfaction levels worldwide regarding sex. I think that's why they have so much porn, really. XD They need to get off SOMEHOW.



You're half correct. Their problem is how the populace as a whole is overworked and combined with being a fairly conservative nation...

However, there's a study showing that sex crime has gone down as pornography became more accessible. It wasn't simply a study that tried to combine lots of porn with less crime, but rather it looked at it from a time perspective. As availability of porn increased, sex crime numbers got lower.

A possible explanation could be that as availability of pornography increased so did negative attitudes to women increase and as a result the rape statistics decreased (reporting went down while crime didn't). There were similar studies done in Denmark and another European country, I believe, and those studies found NO correlation between avability of pornography and rape statistics.

I think that line of reasoning is far fetched, though, because ultimately it leads to the feminist interpretation being the only valid interpretation:

A: When sex crime goes down it means that women are more hesitant to report rape and that's somehow a result of pornography.

B: When sex crime goes up it means that women are being raped more often and that's somehow a result of pornography.

I think it's fairly safe to say that pornography has nothing to do with sex crime. Japan's problem is their attitude, not their pornography.


----------



## hadou (Mar 22, 2012)

Against porn, against sex, against contraception = not president, ever.


----------



## Lord of Fire (Mar 22, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Mitt Romney is a true Republican, at least when he is genuine to his ideals (well, that's hard to define isn't it?), it's just that the GOP is too insane to recognize that since they co-opted the Tea Party. Jon Huntsman was a "true" Republican too!



Whats wrong with smaller government less war and protection of family and states rights ?


----------



## Awesome (Mar 22, 2012)

Lord of Fire said:


> Whats wrong with smaller government less war and protection of family and states rights ?



Nothing. That's exactly what's wrong with the Republican party currently - they don't push for less government, less war, and protection of family and states rights. In all actuality, it's the opposite.


----------



## Lord of Fire (Mar 22, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Nothing. That's exactly what's wrong with the Republican party currently - they don't push for less government, less war, and protection of family and states rights. In all actuality, it's the opposite.



True republicans do and the tea party has all theses goals by the way where can i watch  this  anime from your signature hulu stop showing it after season 2 i believe ?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 22, 2012)

Lord of Fire said:


> True republicans do and the tea party has all theses goals by the way where can i watch  this  anime from your signature hulu stop showing it after season 2 i believe ?



The Tea Party has goals that would be more invasive and warmongering than the ones currently in place.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The Tea Party has goals that would be more invasive and warmongering than the ones currently in place.


Basically, in the last forty-fifty years, the Republicans inherited old-school Southern Democrat ideals, while Democrats inherited old-school Republican ideals....


----------



## Lord of Fire (Mar 23, 2012)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The Tea Party has goals that would be more invasive and warmongering than the ones currently in place.



such as what ?and please don't quote some radical poser person who is suppose to be in the tea party


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Lord of Fire said:


> such as what ?and please don't quote some radical poser person who is suppose to be in the tea party


...don't you follow the news at all? The Tea Party is the most radical splinter that the Republican Party has created.


----------



## Ghost (Mar 23, 2012)

Lmao, he wouldn't even be able to do it.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 23, 2012)

This isn't going to kill his chance, his "I don't care about jobs" (he said that) stance will.


----------



## Lord of Fire (Mar 23, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...don't you follow the news at all? The Tea Party is the most radical splinter that the Republican Party has created.



I don't know again i asked you to show me the non radical part of the actual tea party not just wanna be's


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Lord of Fire said:


> I don't know again i asked you to show me the non radical part of the actual tea party not just wanna be's


The entire Tea Party is radical, that's why they splintered off of the main Republican party. Are you serious?


----------



## vampiredude (Mar 23, 2012)

He is even alienizing(fuck the word) himself from the GOP. 

He is a fucking loon, and should prepare to forfeit and give romney the win like the rest of the candidates seem to be doing.

Instead he keeps pushing forward with crasy radical statements and attacking everyone who dosen't agree with him, be it democrat or republican. 

Him and his kind are goin to push the far right wing furter and further away from the base until either two things happen. A) The Republican party gets torn apart unto lesser parites( libertarians and social conservatives are prone to disagree on several topics) B) A big turnaround happens within the party and they change the nature of their political tactics.


----------



## TSC (Mar 24, 2012)

Did anyone see this hilarious ad made by Santorum's campaign people?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 24, 2012)

Did that Asinine Rick just admit that if he get elected he will go to war with Iran for  WMDs in that AD. Yep he is no longer burying himself but his fellow republicans.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 24, 2012)

Obama has locked my vote in already. I don't like a lot of Obama's policies over the last four years. I'm just not willing to vote for "not Obama" if "Not Obama" ends up being is complete a complete nuttbag.

Newt Gingrich is a huge egoist.

Rick Santorum is a fundamentalist Christian, who apparently understands next to nothing about the law, or the limits to his powers at President.

and Mitt Romney wears Magic Underwear.


----------



## perman07 (Mar 24, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> Obama has locked my vote in already. I don't like a lot of Obama's policies over the last four years. I'm just not willing to vote for "not Obama" if "Not Obama" ends up being is complete a complete nuttbag.
> 
> Newt Gingrich is a huge egoist.
> 
> ...


You don't seem happy voting for Obama though.

You could always not vote


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 24, 2012)

wow, is this man mentally disabled or something? way to shoot your own foot


----------



## Distance (Mar 24, 2012)

this thread is still alive?


----------



## Raiden (Mar 24, 2012)

GO GET EM SANTORUM.

GET CHOCOCOCKS FIRST.

.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Mar 24, 2012)

Most American men would riot.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Mar 25, 2012)

i will no let him touch my hentai.


----------

